# 8 hour days are too long



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I feel like I am there for eternity. It can NOT be natural to be at the same place doing the same repetitive work for 8 hours straight. 

I would rather have 6 hour days. Or less than that.


----------



## NeverknowsbestFLCL (Aug 4, 2016)

I share your pain my friend.

I do whatever it takes to avoid looking at the clock. Ill go the whole day refusing to look at it. Except lunch time when I'm forced to. 

And then the thought strikes "ugh....3 more hours to go.."

Find things to keep yourself busy. i know the feeling, trust me. Whether you have something to look forward to or not, work just drains the soul. Unless I had a job where I felt motivated and happy to be at, I'd be happier watching grass grow or sand fall in a hour glass.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Try to get a more interesting job then, it doesn't have to be repetitive. There are a lot of days that I'm putting in close to 12 hours, and I don't really mind.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

> Some countries are already experimenting with a shorter workweek. The Netherlands has had four-day workweeks for years, and some North American companies are toying with the concept. In 2012, 37Signals cofounder Jason Fried wrote an op-ed piece in the _New York Times_ citing his company's 32-hour work week from May through October helps improve workers' focus. "When you have a compressed workweek, you tend to focus on what's important," he wrote. In a post earlier this year, I cited a tech company, Treehouse, who has implemented a year-round four-day workweek, noting higher employee morale, greater focus, and a  greater ability to attract and retain top talent among the benefits.
> 
> The five-day workweek was the focus of a recent article in the _Atlantic_. Author Philip Sopher says we can thank the Great Depression for our two-day weekend as prior to that time American workers were obligated to work half days on Saturdays and only received Sundays off. The shorter hours were considered a remedy to the country's unemployment problem. Yet despite economic stability and advances in technology, the five-day workweek remains the dominant concept in workplace organization.
> 
> ...


This is what I hate about the modern world, most of our hardest to challenge traditions stem from stupid customs 100-400 years old. Everything from how many hours we should be working to moronic dress codes based on stuff they wore in the 18th century...


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree, OP. Thankfully I get to leave the office for meetings at other sites which helps. However, the days that I'm stuck in the office are endless. And then the days I have to put in over eight hours, it can feel torturous. I also believe we should have a three day weekend/four day work week. Two days isn't enough of a break, not enough time to unwind or de-stress.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

> What Keynes foretold was a very optimistic version of what economists call technological unemployment-the idea that less labor will be necessary because machines can do so much. In Keynes's vision, the resulting unemployment would be distributed more or less evenly across society in the form of increased leisure.
> 
> Friedman says that reality comports more with a darker version of technological unemployment: It's not unemployment per se, but a soft labor market in which millions of people are "*desperately seeking whatever low-wage work [they] can get*." This is corroborated by a recent poll by Marketplace that found that *for half of hourly workers, their top concern isn't that they work too much but that they work too little*-not, presumably, because they like their jobs so much, but *because they need the money*.
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/01/inequality-work-hours/422775/


There is more money than ever and the 800% increase in productivity is right on track. *The only problem is the rich are hoarding all the gains.*


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

Somedays it can be, just burry yourself in it and time flies. The other day I had an 8 hr shift, still had plenty of energy left after.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm all for 4 day working weeks. I guarantee the amount of actual work done would be the same as the current 5 day week.


----------



## the misanthrope (Aug 15, 2016)

SilentLyric said:


> I feel like I am there for eternity. It can NOT be natural to be at the same place doing the same repetitive work for 8 hours straight.
> 
> I would rather have 6 hour days. Or less than that.


I too have spent my time on the great tread mill of boredom, the hours dragging over you like wet shi*.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I know what you mean. I've had jobs in the past where eight hour days felt more like twelve hour days. I've only had the job I have now for about two months but so far I really like it. I had a love-hate relationship with it, and with my boss at first because like with everything there was a learning curve. But I'm getting it now, and he's leaving me alone to just get it done. I actually haven't even heard from him very often...once every other day or so lately in a phone call. He's sending me out of town next week, putting me up in a hotel, with a per diem, mileage of course, completely by myself next week. He's starting to trust me more.

I like my job because while there are parts of it that are repetitive and boring as *** there are also parts of it that are very challenging. I have to be outgoing, whether I feel like it or not that day. I absolutely cannot afford to have a bad day and calling in sick is not an option. I have to look and dress every single day just like I would if my boss, or my boss' boss was with me, I have to look good, shoes shined, khakis and shirt pressed, clean shaven, all that. I never know who's going to be in one of my stores and I've already bumped into a few district managers. I have to represent every single day because if I go in there looking like hell it could end up in a phone call that could start a whole **** storm. I never know if the customers I'm talking to are one of those secret shoppers lol. I've been in a store with my boss before where he just told them "I don't work here". I don't do that, I help them out because you never know who it might be. Part of my job is also negotiating shelf space, displays and side stacks for our product. Whatever gets it seen is a win. And that's not easy that's very, very difficult to do in some of my stores.

My eight hours goes by pretty quickly. If it's dragging by find something more challenging. Maybe even push yourself a little bit....if you'd told me a few years ago that I'd have a job in outside sales I would have laughed at you so, so hard.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Try to get a more interesting job then, it doesn't have to be repetitive. There are a lot of days that I'm putting in close to 12 hours, and I don't really mind.


Seconded. If you're stuck with a job like that, you have little choice besides making it interesting for yourself, especially if you don't have interesting coworkers or something.

Really, I doubt it's the hours bothering you. It's the job itself or your outlook.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

8 hours is a breeze. My family in Mexico work 10-12 hour days with no OT. When I was in the USArmy, sometimes we would work 2 weeks straight. When I was a kid, my dad would go to work at 7am and would come home after 11pm. I don't know how he did it. I prefer our easy, soft life that modern society allows us to have.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

knightofdespair said:


> This is what I hate about the modern world, most of our hardest to challenge traditions stem from stupid customs 100-400 years old. Everything from how many hours we should be working to moronic dress codes based on stuff they wore in the 18th century...





Morpheus said:


>





AussiePea said:


> I'm all for 4 day working weeks. I guarantee the amount of actual work done would be the same as the current 5 day week.





knightofdespair said:


> There is more money than ever and the 800% increase in productivity is right on track. *The only problem is the rich are hoarding all the gains.*


All very much on point :grin2:









For the amount workers are currently being paid, they should already be doing less than 4 hours of work per day


----------



## InDarkness (Aug 24, 2016)

In my job I usually work 4-6 hours a day and easily can get the job done on time but i have to sit for 8 hours cause they pay for hour. It is stupid


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

InDarkness said:


> In my job I usually work 4-6 hours a day and easily can get the job done on time but i have to sit for 8 hours cause they pay for hour. It is stupid


That was how my last job was, I basically had one task to focus on, which only took an hour or two a day, but I'm sitting there bored as **** for 8 because of custom.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Yep, i'm usually okay though since my store is so busy all the time, it makes time fly by, but sometimes i end up looking at the clock too much and then time goes by slow. I just kinda look forward to my breaks because that means i'm a few more hours closer to getting off. And then when i get a 4 hour day it flies by like its only been an hour which is nice, haha. I'd rather have 6 hours days too but its whatever, just ignore time and look forward to the extra money. (Though i will admit 8 hour days are hard when you are having a hard day/tired/had bad social experiences like i have sometimes)


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Go part time . 
Find someone to job share with . 
See if you can do 4x 12h days or 6x 6.6h days 
Or just get a new job with the hours you want to work . 

Have you spoken to the boss .


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Try to get a more interesting job then, it doesn't have to be repetitive. *There are a lot of days that I'm putting in close to 12 hours, and I don't really mind.*


 Isn't it possible that just means that you and the OP are not exactly alike?


----------



## ShyLion (Jul 25, 2015)

Struggle to do five hours most days. On weekends I'm always scheduled to work two nine hour shifts in a row and it kills me.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think our productivity significantly slows down after about 6 hours anyway doesn't it? I can concur with that because after 6 hours I kind of lose my steam and just kind of coast. But I guess it all depends on what you're doing. Sometimes even 8 hours can fly by if you keep busy enough. I'm all for the 6 hours though :banana


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Some of y'all are lazy!


If your job involves any kind of projects, you're just getting started after six hours then you realize you have two hours left to think about wrapping up for the day. 

I can eat up a 12 hour day. Not uncommon for me to work 17 to 20.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

DarrellLicht said:


> Some of y'all are lazy!
> 
> If your job involves any kind of projects, you're just getting started after six hours then you realize you have two hours left to think about wrapping up for the day.
> 
> I can eat up a 12 hour day. Not uncommon for me to work 17 to 20.


never had a project. most low paying/mim wage jobs are repetitive grunt work.

maybe try to see from other people's experiences that may be different from your own instead of judging others so prematurely.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

SilentLyric said:


> never had a project. most low paying/mim wage jobs are repetitive grunt work.
> 
> maybe try to see from other people's experiences that may be different from your own instead of judging others so prematurely.


You're telling me you can't find other things to do?

I was just being cheeky. I did not mean to be harsh.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

DarrellLicht said:


> You're telling me you can't find other things to do?
> 
> I was just being cheeky. I did not mean to be harsh.


you usually just get one or a few tops tasks to be done over and over again for hours on end. then pretend to look busy or else get yelled at by managers. it's not like the options are limitless.


----------



## drawingablank (Sep 4, 2016)

When you have a job you love, it may even be hard to pull yourself away after 8 hours! I develop software and tend to work way too much.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah I felt that way too.. We were always so busy and it was extremely stressful. 8 hours is a long time to be "on it" and pretending to be in a good mood and constantly handling customers, instead of withdrawing inside myself and being depressed/anxious like usual. Maybe it's better for people who are happy and confident.. But when you're am anxious and sad pos it's really difficult to maintain a false attitude and not get exhausted. I did 30 haircuts in 9 hours with a 20 minute break every single weekend. I felt like death and came home and cried a few times because it was stressful. I also stupidly accepted a position of authority so I was the one to correct mistakes and handle angry customers and everything in between. So that made it worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Dreamy1111 said:


> I think our productivity significantly slows down after about 6 hours anyway doesn't it?


 Not at all true. We produce poop 24/7/365.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not at all true. We produce poop 24/7/365.


Always a smart Alec in the bunch, LOL! :flush


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

At least you are not working back in the Industrial Revolution times.

16 Hour days, 1 Day off a week if that, $8 dollars (give or take) a week.

Henry Ford, as controversial as he was, was one of the backers of a system that resembled our current, typical, 8 hours a day with two days off a week.


I for one agree with you though. This current structure is still quite taxing, even if it is not technically as strenuous as in the Industrial Revolution.

A 3rd day off could allow for ample opportunity for the employed. Whether it is more relaxation, more time to pursue hobbies and perhaps turn those into money makers, time to find a more suitable job. A three day weekend could produce tremendous results.

To implement it would be challenging however with companies having to take on more staff to cover for the third day. That third day could be weird at places that employ to maintain our infrastructure. Would there be more brownouts if fewer people were maintaining the power grid on the third day? Would the safety of water and other consumables be questioned because of that third day? How many engineers would be maintaining our internet on the third day?

Certainly a third day wouldn't spell doom and gloom for society in reality but it would take a massive effort to convert to such a system. One that companies may not be willing take.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I work 8am - 5pm Monday to Fridays. So, nine hours a day. However, this doesn't include any of the early starts or late finishes so in total, I average around 47/48 hours a week. It's absolutely gruelling for me but sadly, as the pay is so poor, I need these amount of hours to make ends meet at the end of every month.

I would love shorter hours (i.e - 9am to 4pm for instance - maybe even 10am to 4pm to avoid both traffic rush hours), but then I'd be facing further cut-backs at home that I've already faced enough of over the last five years.

It's not really the job that bothers me. It's relatively stress-free. What bothers me is exactly the same issue I had back in my school days - having to mix and socialise with people who clearly grow to loathe me very quickly. It's the age old problem I've had since childhood (or at least adolescence).

Yes, @AussiePea! A four day working week would be better because at least I feel I've had some time away from work at the end of the week. Two days simply isn't enough. I spend most of Saturday dozing/recovering from the working week and then I feel sick come Sunday afternoon knowing I've got another five days of hell ahead of me. As a result, my weekend basically consists of Sunday morning where I feel 'okay'. That's about it.

Sadly, we're still chronically misunderstood people. We're deemed to be too lazy or whatever - when the truth is we simply don't want to face endless ridicule and probing from work colleagues. It's this that what bothers most SA sufferers I suspect, not the actual job. Try and explain this to any medical professional though and you just face the same old responses that it's all in our heads, they don't mean what they say, bla, bla, bla&#8230; :roll


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

SilentLyric said:


> you usually just get one or a few tops tasks to be done over and over again for hours on end. then pretend to look busy or else get yelled at by managers. it's not like the options are limitless.


What do the managers say if you ask for more work?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

drawingablank said:


> When you have a job you love, it may even be hard to pull yourself away after 8 hours! I develop software and tend to work way too much.


I agree with this. A lot of people say the difference between having a job and a career is....when you have a job you're watching the clock because you just cannot wait to get out of there. When you have a career you watch the clock because you're wondering how much more you can get done before you just have to leave. I most def have a career.

I also think eight hours is really not that long. I remember doing doubles when I took a summer job making PVC pipe after hs. If you volunteered for a double, that meant 16 hours a day and they weren't supposed to ask us to stay for longer, but there were a few days when I did an 18 hour shift. It was really good money. I saved up enough in one summer to buy a really nice used car.


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

Join the club 8 hour days suck balls I'm spreading out my PTO to take 1-2 hours off nearly everyday cause I hate 8 hour days. I'm trying to find a way to go to part time.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Tofuescape said:


> Join the club 8 hour days suck balls I'm spreading out my PTO to take 1-2 hours off nearly everyday cause I hate 8 hour days. I'm trying to find a way to go to part time.


same idea I had in mind. I just have to figure out a way to make it work.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Honestly it depends so much on the job that its hard to compare. I've had some jobs where I didn't mind 10 hours because I was outdoors, getting sunshine, and lifting concrete and lumber so basically getting exercise too. I've had other days where I waste 3/4 of the time because the owner is cheap and frankly doesn't want you out doing anything.


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

Yeah see I've worked nothing but ****ty jobs. My best job so far is this call center lol, second best was McDonalds at age 14. That's saying alot haha.


----------



## Tofuescape (Jul 18, 2016)

SilentLyric said:


> Tofuescape said:
> 
> 
> > Join the club 8 hour days suck balls I'm spreading out my PTO to take 1-2 hours off nearly everyday cause I hate 8 hour days. I'm trying to find a way to go to part time.
> ...


It's very possible if you get some kind of tech job that's in high demand. I just have to get an individual IRA cause employers skimp on benefits for part timers. Also you can always get a second job if you need more money and it's like you even the playing field cause you don't have one job with all the power anymore. If ony these jobs gave more than two weeks vacation a year including sick time.


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

It would be great to have less than 8 hour days. My feet hurt from standing at my job for 8 hours and it really sucks. Having 4 to 6 hour days don't make my feet hurt as bad though. Even when work is really busy, 8 hours seems to go by kinds of slowly. But it really sucks when I get stuck with an 8 hour day and everybody else at work only gets 4 to 6 hours a day. Some days, I get 8 hours but other days I get less.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

In an ideal world, we'd get paid to get work done, not by the hour. Wouldn't it be great if work were like a college exam, where you leave when you complete the assignment? No, most of us waste so much time doing nothing. There are many jobs where people get about an hour's worth of work done a day, and just f**k around for 5 or 6 hours.

To quote Office Space: "In a given week I probably only do about _fifteen minutes_ of real, _actual_, _work_."


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Working 12 hour shifts on weekend+ doing overtime on the weekdays. I've gotten used to it. My department is in an isolated area, and boss rarely comes around so I listen to podcasts/audiobooks/music on phone to help pass the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

